# Black Fire spawn



## NIB BETTA

I wanted to wait until the fry were at least a week old, but something has come up so I figured I might as well start a thread and post everything here.

They spawned while I was at work (2/8/2011). I was so upset I missed it. Watched them for almost an hour the night before and nothing. When I came home I saw Brick guarding the nest and Tina off in the corner with a few nips in her fins. Sure enough, there were eggs in the nest. 

Few pics of the pair and set up. Pair is from Aquastar71.


----------



## NIB BETTA

I decided to use bubble wrap, seemed to work really well.









If you look hard enough you can see some of the fry. Can't wait for them to get bigger. Even with my macro lens, they are almost impossible to capture right now.









For some reason he has moved the part of the nest and is now maintaining two separate nest. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## 1fish2fish

Congrats! Gorgeous breeders 

Tallahasse has always moved nests. I'm not sure why they do it but some males just like to move the fry around different places. It could be he feels more secure over there by the plants.


----------



## monroe0704

First, your spawning tank setup is gorgeous! Lol mine is so basic. Can't wait to see your fry grow! I'm always iffy breeding aquastar's fins, but that's cuz I'm not experienced enough to handle rosetails and that seems to be most of his sales.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Thank you.

What are your thoughts on feeding him? I'm just worried with all the running around that he is doing that waiting until the fry are free swimming will be too long.


----------



## NIB BETTA

monroe0704 said:


> First, your spawning tank setup is gorgeous! Lol mine is so basic. Can't wait to see your fry grow! I'm always iffy breeding aquastar's fins, but that's cuz I'm not experienced enough to handle rosetails and that seems to be most of his sales.


I decided to breed this pair because he bit his tail during shipment. His brother did the same thing. I hate to say this, but in my experience with Aquastar71, his fish do not handle stress well.

I have another pair from Interbettas that I want to breed but his fins are so gorgeous that I don't want to risk them getting ruined during spawning. Crazy I know.


----------



## dramaqueen

Your pair is beautiful!


----------



## Sanka101

Gorgeous can wait to see the fry =]


----------



## NIB BETTA

Today marks one week. I will do my best to provide updates once a week. I left Brick in with the fry for five days. I decided to take him out because he was driving the fry crazy trying to keep them in the bubble nest. He is a great father.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Sorry for the picture overload.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Last ones.


----------



## Learn To Fly

They are so CUTE! Love the little baby fishes lol. Great pics!


----------



## shinybetta

Nice! I missed mine as well....


----------



## NIB BETTA

*@ two weeks*

Water changes are a lot easier now that the fry are bigger. There are a few that are significantly smaller than the others, but they appear to be healthy and strong. 

They are on a diet of micro worms and BBS. I plan on implementing frozen foods when they are four weeks old.


----------



## NIB BETTA

You can tell when they ate micro worms vs BBS from the color of their bellies :-D.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Looking good  I can't wait to see when they start coloring up.


----------



## beat2020

They look good! Are you doing daily water changes?

My fry are just 2 days younger than yours by the way.


----------



## NIB BETTA

1fish2fish, I can't wait for them to start coloring up also. It will very interesting to see how many take after their father.

beat2020, I do 90% water changes every other day, and add aquarium salt with each water change. I started running the sponge filter once I removed Brick. Water changes used to take me well over an hour, because I use a turkey baster then place the used water in a clear container and look for any fry I may have accidentally sucked up. Now it only takes me 30-40 min due to their size.

They are starting to recognize me now and it's a great feeling when they all swim to the front of the tank looking for food. Here is a picture of their current set up. I will move them to a 20 gallon long shortly.


----------



## vaygirl

Those are beautiful pictures. They're so tiny! I can't wait to see more as they grow.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Good job....and you take awesome pic......what kind of camera are you using.....are you are professional photographer or something....those are some of the clearest fry pics I have seen.....great way to get a fry count too...laffs....about how many do you have...in one pic I counted at least 30....lol....How many spawns have you had.....

Since I spawn in really heavy planted soil based tanks full to the top with water....I start a feeding tap of sorts with my fry...I give "2 taps" on the rim not glass of the tank as I put the food in with an eyedropper to condition them to come when called...lol.....this helps get them all in one location for counting, observation and transfers.....

I made a homemade siphon out of airline hose and attached two chopstick to make it more ridged for my fry tank cleaning and other uses....my thumb is the control valve and this give me good control to clean tanks with tiny fry...still get a few fry...... I use a 1gal icecream bucket to siphon off in that I will use a flashlight under to check for fry before the water goes into my potted plants...lol......and with the hooks I have over my tanks I hang the icecream bucket from its handle over the tank and then attach my homemade siphon to the side so that I can re-fill by gravity with like temp water....take me 10-15 minute to clean and I can walk away when I re-fill so I can work on other tanks-love those little clamps-sure come in handy sometimes...lol.......pretty neat system that has worked for me over the years...laffs....

Its great fun and rewarding spawning and rearing your own fry isn't it.....you get to see their individual little personalities come out....lots of fun...lol....or at least I really enjoy it....but I am easily entertained....lol.....


----------



## BettaHeart

Oldfishlady said:


> Good job....and you take awesome pic......what kind of camera are you using.....are you are professional photographer or something....those are some of the clearest fry pics I have seen.....great way to get a fry count too...laffs....about how many do you have...in one pic I counted at least 30....lol....How many spawns have you had.....
> 
> Since I spawn in really heavy planted soil based tanks full to the top with water....I start a feeding tap of sorts with my fry...I give "2 taps" on the rim not glass of the tank as I put the food in with an eyedropper to condition them to come when called...lol.....this helps get them all in one location for counting, observation and transfers.....
> 
> I made a homemade siphon out of airline hose and attached two chopstick to make it more ridged for my fry tank cleaning and other uses....my thumb is the control valve and this give me good control to clean tanks with tiny fry...still get a few fry...... I use a 1gal icecream bucket to siphon off in that I will use a flashlight under to check for fry before the water goes into my potted plants...lol......and with the hooks I have over my tanks I hang the icecream bucket from its handle over the tank and then attach my homemade siphon to the side so that I can re-fill by gravity with like temp water....take me 10-15 minute to clean and I can walk away when I re-fill so I can work on other tanks-love those little clamps-sure come in handy sometimes...lol.......pretty neat system that has worked for me over the years...laffs....
> 
> Its great fun and rewarding spawning and rearing your own fry isn't it.....you get to see their individual little personalities come out....lots of fun...lol....or at least I really enjoy it....but I am easily entertained....lol.....




that sounds like a great setup that i think i will implement with my tanks. i use the turkey baster method as well


----------



## NIB BETTA

Oldfishlady said:


> Good job....and you take awesome pic......what kind of camera are you using.....are you are professional photographer or something....those are some of the clearest fry pics I have seen.....great way to get a fry count too...laffs....about how many do you have...in one pic I counted at least 30....lol....How many spawns have you had.....


Thank you so much for the compliments, but I can't take any credit. Trust me, the camera does all the work. It's a Nikkon D5000, I used a macro lens which is why the close ups are clear. I don't really like to manipulate photos, so I only use photoshop elements to resize the pics. I take and delete a lot of pics. I have found that snapping pics an hour after they have eaten gives me the best pics. At least they stay still.

This is my first spawn. I think I have approx 70-80 fry. I counted up to 60 and then looked up and there were a bunch hiding at the top and in the plants. Based on tonight's count, I am going to buy another 33 gallon long, it is 48L x 12 3/4W x 13H, which should be plenty of room. 

I really like your tapping method, I'm going to try it next time. I bought some extra airline tubing, hopefully I can remember what my father taught me about siphoning.

And you are right about their personalities. I have a few that I know are going to be brats. They pester my rabbit snail all day. But to be fair, I think they view his small yellow spots as food. Then I have some that don't like micro worms, they act like they would rather starve than to eat a worm. I guess that's what I get for starting them out on BBS. Spoiled brats!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish

I love your spawning tank. Is that the bookshelf aquarium that petco has? It's perfect.

Off topic but what is your heater set to? I have two of those but they never heat to the temp they're set to. One was set to 76* and was heating at 72* and the other was set at 80* and was heating at 78*. Could be that my apartment is just too cold but for a heater that costs that much they should work right.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Yep, that's it. I got it for $10, it was a return which had everything except the box. I know this is my first spawn, but from my experience thus far, I highly recommend this tank. I thought I was going to need saran wrap, but the set up keeps it very humid.

I'm almost ashamed to say I have over 23 tanks. Ranging from 2.5 to 55 gallons. And five of the tanks are divided. My brother has a 500 gallon salt water tank. It is absolutely beautiful, so I guess it runs in the family.

I have found that the closer you place the the heater to your filter, you will get a more accurate temp. Mine is set at 80 degrees. Thus far, this temp has been dead on. I set it at 82 during the spawn and it never deviated, even without the sponge filter running. But I do have a few tanks that the heater runs one to two degrees off.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'll try moving mine closer to the filter. In one of the tanks it is right next to a filter (the tank is divided and there's a mini filter in each section, heater in the middle section) but it still doesn't heat to the exact temp.


----------



## dramaqueen

Over 23 tanks! Wow! Talk about MTS (multiple tank syndrome) lol.


----------



## PitGurl

How many gallons is your spawn tank? I saw that tank online and considered it for dividing.

Beautiful bettas by the way and I'm sure the fry will be the same. Looking forward to updated photos!


----------



## NIB BETTA

Thank you. It is slightly over six gallons.


----------



## NIB BETTA

*A little over four weeks old!*

I moved them to a 20 gallon tank last weekend. They actually started fighting when they were in the smaller tank. They are growing really fast, but are not developing much color. I wasn't too concerned until I saw beat2020s fry. Hopefully I will see some more color next week.

I am feeding them decaps, microworms, frozen bbs and hatched bbs. It took them a few feedings to get used to the decaps. In a few weeks I plan on introducing tubi worms and daphina.


----------



## NIB BETTA

A few more....


----------



## NIB BETTA

Last ones.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics! They're so cute!


----------



## beat2020

Very nice! They're coming along great...Good job!


----------



## cjayBetta

They are SOOOO CUTE


----------



## NIB BETTA

*@ Six Weeks*

Thanks Dramaqueen for changing the thread name.

I've been slacking on the updates. So to make up for it I will inundate you with pictures today :lol:

Their diet now includes frozen daphnia, frozen BBS, Decaps, live BBS and microworms. Quite a few of them are starting to get color in their fins.


----------



## NIB BETTA

More.


----------



## Sweeda88

I LOVE the pictures of them staring at the snail. LOL.


----------



## cjayBetta

so cuuute!


----------



## NIB BETTA

You can see one of the small fry in this picture. I was worried about the size until I saw him chase a larger fry away from a micro worm.


----------



## BettaHeart

awwww .. my spawn is one day ahead of yours hahaha i didnt realize that until today 

They are just cute lil stinkers arent they.... i like that littest guy so tiny!


----------



## Sweeda88

So much cute I diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie! LOL


----------



## NIB BETTA

Sweeda88 said:


> I LOVE the pictures of them staring at the snail. LOL.



That poor snail hardly gets a break from them. It's really funny to watch him try to get away from them. When they were younger, they used to peck at his spots because they thought it was food.


----------



## beat2020

Looking good!

BTW I also have a couple of those LITTLE guys...


----------



## Sweeda88

LOL! Poor snail. But that sounds adorable!


----------



## dramaqueen

They are so cute!! They're going to be beautiful when they get all their coloring.


----------



## sundstrom

Oh wow there gorgeous i love them. Im breeding my DT/HM with my female crowntail. I think the babies will be nice looking.


----------



## Luimeril

beautiful parents! :O


----------



## vaygirl

They're adorable! <3 baby pics!


----------



## dramaqueen

I love your avvie, Vaygirl!


----------



## FlareThis

What beautiful babies!! You're doing a fabulous job!


----------



## KayDowson

so cute! I want one


----------



## NIB BETTA

*7 Weeks Old*

I moved my females from their sorority tank to my divided 55 gallon in order to divide the spawn and give them more room. This ended up working well because my females would not stop vying for dominance. 

There is a little bit of chasing going on, but no fights. I'm assuming I will have to start jarring in a week or so. 

I also started feeding the larger fry frozen tubifex worms. They love it, took to it with no problem. When they reach 10 weeks I hope to start feeding them Astion Betta Pro Pellets. I'm really trying to implement a wide variety in their diet. 

This is the females new home. They seems much happier








And this is the larger fry's home. It was fascinating watching them be inquisitive. It was like they figured out they were in the big boys tank .


----------



## NIB BETTA

I'm starting to see a lot of color in the fins now, but I have to admit I have been a little disappointed with the lack of coloring progress. Hopefully I will see a huge change soon.


----------



## Sweeda88

I love the last picture of one of them staring at a rock. So cute!


----------



## dramaqueen

They're adorable!


----------



## hedgehog

They are so cute! I want one!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

seriously sign me up for a pair of these guys!!!!


----------



## Kato Aaron

i would like a pair too :]


----------



## NIB BETTA

*I love this stage.*

I don't know if it is the tubifex worms, but all of the sudden I have a bunch of fry in the second tank that are showing red in their fins. Previously, I only had two to three fry that had any color. 

They are also getting picky with their food. They no longer have the taste for micro worms. I cut their feedings down to three times a day. I saw a few fish that had swim bladder due to over eating.


----------



## NIB BETTA

You can see red in their ventral fins as well.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Last ones for tonight. Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do.


----------



## NIB BETTA

I forgot to mention that I am still doing huge water changes; 80% - 90% at least every three days in both tanks. I have ran a sponge filter in their tanks since they were a week old. 

Also these pictures were taking immediately after feeding them tubifex worms.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, they're so darn cute!!


----------



## NIB BETTA

It's been awhile since I have posted updates and beat2020 has made me feel bad for slacking on the updates .

I still have well over a 100 fry. And now the real work has begun since it is time to start jarring. Man I wish I would have bought the betta barracks my transhipper was selling.

Anywho, I have jarred 15 fry and I'm conducting a little experiment. I have two fry that are in 2.5 gallon tanks by themselves, one fry in a six gallon tank and the rest are jarred in beanie baby cases. I'm really hoping to see a growth spurt.

It's getting harder to take pictures that show their true colors. A few of them start to stripe up when they get stressed. Fortunately, one of my favorites loves the camera. 

This is one of the fry in their own 2.5 gallon heated tank. 









This is the largest fry I have. I took this picture before jarring. I really hope he turns out to surprise me. Because right now he is leaving a lot to be desired in the looks department.

















This one striped up as soon as I started taking pictures.


----------



## beat2020

Very nice!

I wonder what that marbleish one will turn into?


----------



## NIB BETTA

Here is my favorite. The only one that's not afraid of the lights and camera. The last pics represents his true color the best.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Me too beat. You never know what nature will throw at you. He may turn out to look like Brad Pitt :lol:. Here's a few more of my little ugly duckling.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, I bet he'll turn out to be the prettiest of them all.


----------



## tracyalexa

it was great to go through this thread and see how much they've grown! you have a great camera...those pics are so detailed! 

Adorable babies!


----------



## DarkMoon17

What a beautiful spawn! IMO black is not an immediately gratifying color compared to others. It takes them forever to darken up but when they do they're gorgeous! 
-DM17


----------



## phoenix91

So cute, your photos are great! I like the ugly duckling, i bet he'll be so pretty once he's grown.

Are you planning on selling them once they're grown? How long does it generally take for them to reach maturity?


----------



## tracyalexa

I am interested in a male too


----------



## NIB BETTA

DarkMoon17 said:


> What a beautiful spawn! IMO black is not an immediately gratifying color compared to others. It takes them forever to darken up but when they do they're gorgeous!
> -DM17


You know I was really worried. Thought I was doing something wrong and then I did some more research. Now that they are getting some color I am in constant amazement. 

By the way, what part of MO do you live in?


----------



## NIB BETTA

I plan on selling and or giving them away. I have no idea how long it will take for them to reach full maturity. I have over 100 fry, and I think that has stumped a lot of growth. I have a few that are jarred, but I have not seen a huge growth spurt. 

I know that breeders that do this for a living would have started culling a few weeks ago, but I'm not ready for that unless I see a deformity. For the fry that are slow growers or I'm unsure of their potential I will sell for a nominal fee.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Can't wait to see some new pictures of them, especially now that they're gaining more color! Are all the fry HMs/deltas?


----------



## beat2020

I might be interested in a pair or a trio later on...Once I get _my_ kids sold lol. Do you have any more pics?


----------



## mernincrazy8525

I would LOVE a male from this spawn!


----------



## GienahClarette

I may be interested in a few females later in the summer.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Well I finally found some time to take some pictures. I am learning that black is an extremely frustrating color to work with. Right now, I only have one fish that maintains his color. His siblings still stripe up and lose color unless they are flaring at each other. I may purchase a video camera to show their transformation. If I didn't see it myself, I wouldn't think they were the same fish.

Anywho, bare with me. I took a bunch of pics.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Believe it or not, this is not the same fish that I said was my favorite last week (the one that I am pointing at in the pic). If you look closely, you can still see his stripes, but thus far, he is maintaining his color and not turning transparent after his flare session. This is one of the fish that I have in a heated 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## NIB BETTA




----------



## NIB BETTA




----------



## NIB BETTA

Here is the ugly duckling everyone is rooting for 
































This one decided to darken up while I was taking pictures of the other fish.


----------



## beat2020

Looking good! ;-)

Around what time are you going to have some available?


----------



## dramaqueen

They're turning out beautiful.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Beat, I am thinking the middle of May at least the ones that I know I won't sell. 

Quick question, how often do you let your jarred fry flare? I am thinking of switching to twice a day.


----------



## cjayBetta

So adorable.


----------



## ireland

Wow! what a beautiful batch of fry you got there. I can see why people are rooting for the ugly duckling lol I'm going to root for him/her too.


----------



## smellsfishie

When they become available, my boyfriend is very interested in one.  Please let us know.


----------



## beat2020

Okay sounds good...What colors are you getting? I see some coppers and the red bicolors...Is that it?


----------



## dramaqueen

The ugly duckling looks like he/she has some marbling.


----------



## kathstew

They are soooo adorable. I love looking through this to see their progress. 
Where are you willing to sell to? I'm in Canada, and would love one of your little guys, but I know not many are willing to ship to Canada.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Sorry for the late updates. Had a few family issues to deal with. But I will say that having these fry have been therapy. Nothing like coming home and seeing them ask where's my food. 

I have a variety of colors. Can't begin to describe them so as usual I will just flood you with pics.

This guy is full of fire. I really love his look and personality. 

























I have a lot of black copper's but he is the only one that would smile for the camera.
















And this is what most of my fry look like.


----------



## sjones

aww! so cute!


----------



## NIB BETTA




----------



## bamsuddenimpact

the black copper ones are so cool looking.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Here is the ugly duckling, I thought I had more pics of him but this is the only one.








Just because he's gorgeous. This is my new wallpaper.








I hope this one turns out to be a male. Would be interesting to see what his fins will look like.








And this is one is the biggest shock of all.


----------



## NIB BETTA

bamsuddenimpact said:


> the black copper ones are so cool looking.


Thanks, I have a few more that I think will show more copper. But the one pictured has a great personality.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

the ugly duckling one is kinda calling my name haha if only i had room ahahah


----------



## ireland

Wow your batch of fry is beautiful (yes even the ugly duckling). I would love to acquire a pair or if anything a female.


----------



## dramaqueen

They are beautiful! I love the real light one.I like the black coppers, too.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Whoa! Two cellophanes? XD Where in the world did that come from? XD I wish I could buy the beautiful black fire off of you or one of the two cellophanes but I'm broke and have no room. :[ Only got two tanks and both are at max capacity.

I'll ask my sister though. Her boyfriend might like one of your black coppers or one of the black fires (or is there only one black fire?). =]


----------



## mernincrazy8525

so are these guys for sale. how much would a pair cost? how much for a male?


----------



## mernincrazy8525

the one that has the most personality looks EXACTLY like the mom. I would cross them back and you will get even more beautiful fry.


----------



## 1fish2fish

They're looking very nice. The marble is a cutey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SillyCone

omg these are some awesome looking fish! Makes me want to start a fish collection


----------



## smellsfishie

I love the dark one, and the ugly ducking!!  How cute


----------



## NIB BETTA

I received some shocking news. Found out I have to deploy to the desert very soon. Which means I have a great deal of fish to get rid of.

I know S&H is a huge problem for a lot of people, so I am offering 6 *unsexed* bettas for $8. I have three grow out tanks, I will pull two fish from each tank. This will give you a range from small, medium and large fry. Priority will be $17 and express $35. If you happen to live close to Ft. Leavenworth, KS, you are more than welcome to stop by and pick out your fish.


This spawn consist of marbles, black coppers, black fires, cellophane and a few I have no idea what they will look like. Please PM me only if you are serious about purchasing. 

I will try to post some more pics this weekend.


----------



## Tikibirds

Would it be safe to ship them to Fairbanks, Alaska? Priority mail can take up to a week and express mail is 2-3 days despite what the PO down there will tell you.


----------



## Nymmers

I'd be interested in some if I could say I wanted a mixture of marbles and black fires? =3 Unsexed is fine. Haha. When are you deploying? I'd have to have them shipped (even though I live only 7hrs away I don't want to drive that much) Haha.


----------



## Veronica

Wish I could... God bless, stay safe and THANK YOU!


----------



## NIB BETTA

Tikibirds said:


> Would it be safe to ship them to Fairbanks, Alaska? Priority mail can take up to a week and express mail is 2-3 days despite what the PO down there will tell you.


Hi Tikibirds,

I wouldn't want to risk shipping them. They are still very young and I'm not sure if they could handle the stress. Sorry.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Nymmers said:


> I'd be interested in some if I could say I wanted a mixture of marbles and black fires? =3 Unsexed is fine. Haha. When are you deploying? I'd have to have them shipped (even though I live only 7hrs away I don't want to drive that much) Haha.



Nymmers,

I have to be there in July. Three marbles and three black fires would not be a problem. PM me if you are interested. I had a few people come by yesterday and they fell in love with the marbles and black coppers. Later tonight I will post some pics just to give everyone an idea of the variety. Sometimes I hate my job :-(


----------



## NIB BETTA

As promised here are a few pics to give you an idea of what I have. 

Black Fire


----------



## NIB BETTA

Black Copper


----------



## NIB BETTA

Marbles


----------



## copperarabian

About how many days would it take for them to ship to California? I want to make sure I'm home when they will be arriving 

*edit*

they are so pretty in your pics


----------



## DarkMoon17

Omg, I will buy 1st black copper and the last black fire and at least 1 marble if possible... plus any random ones you throw in   

I'll buy the 6 pack with priority shipping to MA.


----------



## NIB BETTA

I'm not sure how these will turn out


----------



## DarkMoon17

Do you have any males available for purchase?


----------



## NIB BETTA

copperarabian said:


> About how many days would it take for them to ship to California? I want to make sure I'm home when they will be arriving
> 
> *edit*
> 
> they are so pretty in your pics


I would have to check with the post office. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## NIB BETTA

DarkMoon17 said:


> Do you have any males available for purchase?


These are all unsexed, I wouldn't feel comfortable telling you what they are. All of the ones that I knew where males have been sold.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Thats quite all right, I was just wondering if there were any sexed males. No problem. I still want to buy the 6 unsexed ones.


----------



## Nymmers

Gorgeous. Yep, go ahead and hold 3 marbles/3 black fires, I'll have money to you pronto!. =3


----------



## mernincrazy8525

can I get a black copper male once one sexes out to be a male and one of the ones thAT you r unsure how they will turn out. how much would that cost plus shipping? so pretty


----------



## NIB BETTA

mernincrazy8525 said:


> can I get a black copper male once one sexes out to be a male and one of the ones thAT you r unsure how they will turn out. how much would that cost plus shipping? so pretty


Check your PM.


----------



## shifty314

NIB BETTA said:


> I received some shocking news. Found out I have to deploy to the desert very soon. Which means I have a great deal of fish to get rid of.


From a former to you: Be careful, get back home soon.


----------



## lunawatsername

well first, good luck over there, and im sure im not alone in wishing that youll be back safe and sound soon!

and, i am interested in the 6 pack unsexed (preferably 3 black fires and 3 coppers) . it would have to be later in the week (i get paid on friday, so it might have to wait til monday :/) so i guess ill pm you when i get the money, so we can talk about shipping and all that  your little ones really are gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish

I might be interested in some babies as well. I'll get in touch with you when I get out of class.


----------



## NIB BETTA

shifty314 said:


> From a former to you: Be careful, get back home soon.



Thank you. Hopefully this will be my fourth and last time in the sand box!!!


----------



## spidermancivic

pmed.


----------



## russalka

My 2 arrived safely. Woohoo!


----------



## Tikibirds

> Hi Tikibirds,
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk shipping them. They are still very young and I'm not sure if they could handle the stress. Sorry.


No worries. I dont trust the PO anyways


----------



## smellsfishie

Just wanted to update you the fishies are all doing well. One had me worried for a day or two but she is all better now! Here's some updated pics.


----------



## Nymmers

They're so cute, makes me want them even more!


----------



## russalka

@ Smellsfishie - The third one looks a lot like mom.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, they're so darn cute!!


----------



## NIB BETTA

Thanks Smellsfishie, I need to ask everyone else to post their pics here as well. It will be neat to continue to see them grow in one thread.


----------



## smellsfishie

Yep, I agree  russalka- that's is the one I am thinking more and more is a male! But yes he/she does look like mom! It seems like that one and the first one (the black 1) are looking more and more "male" every day.  I'm very interested to see how the turn out as adults.


----------



## NIB BETTA

*Meet ninja*

Well I managed to find some time and take a few pics of one of the fry I know I am definitely keeping. I almost shipped him out, but then I saw something that told me to hold onto him. Man I am glad I listened to myself :-D.


----------



## NIB BETTA

As usual I took way too many pictures.


----------



## Nymmers

He's gorgeous! Can't wait for mine =D


----------



## smellsfishie

WOW he is awesome! I thought you said the guy you send me was "Ninja"? Two Ninja's?


----------



## 1fish2fish

Oh he is awesome! That is where I want to head with coppers.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Wow NIB, he's a show stopper!


----------



## MrVampire181

=0 AMAZING! He's gonna be AMAZING when he's full grown.


----------



## NIB BETTA

1fish2fish said:


> Oh he is awesome! That is where I want to head with coppers.


You are going to hate this, but I almost sent him to you. 

@Smellsfishie, this is Ninja Jr. Since I sold you my husband's fish. I told him I liked the name so I was taking it. His fish is going to be Shogun once he picks out a suitable replacement .

And now I have to pick out a black copper for my brother. He wants one that is mostly black. If it were up to him and my husband I wouldn't sell any fish until they are sure they don't want them.


----------



## russalka

NIB - Ninja looks fantastic.

This is Ron Weasley (pretty sure it's a he).


----------



## russalka

This is Ms. Stormy and then Stormy and Weasley


----------



## RayneForhest

*heart bubble*


----------



## NIB BETTA

Wow there looking good. I think you're right about Ron, he's going to look awesome. It looks like he is at HM stage or very close to it. I'm constantly amazed at how much they start changing once they are jarred.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Once my husband narrows down his selection, I'll post his favorite two to get your opinions. He told me I can't help him or give him my opinion. Said he will know. He cracks me up!!!


----------



## RayneForhest

I've got a hubby like that....lol 
Too cute.


----------



## copperarabian

Some pics of my fry 


This is the black copper when he first colored up really good.









I just took this, he started getting all stripey though so his colors aren't as dark. I'm amazed that his fins are already a little longer, you can't tell in this pic very well exept maybe the caudal. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow when the light is better. His face makes me think I caught him doing something bad lol











here's the Marble the first week (I think might be male, but I really have no idea at the moment)









And I was stunned to see it's eye had changed color! how cool is that. This photo's a little over exposed.... I just noticed the black coppers eye is also lighter.











here's one of the black fires. It kinda looks like it's going to be a cross between black fire and black copper. He's a very pretty little dude. I think it's a male because the ventrals are pretty long, and he flares pretty big.
This is him today, I didn't get any good photo's from the first week.











Here's another black fire who I'm pretty positive is a female because people pointed out she has a egg spot. Here she is the first week









And the photo I took today didn't come out very good, she's just going stripey. I think that using my DSLR camera instead of my point and shoot camera is why the new photo's are mostly a little stripey. I'll try my other camera and see how they react to it.









I'll try and take decent photo's tomorrow of the rest of the fry and I'll post them here.


----------



## copperarabian

NIB BETTA said:


> As usual I took way too many pictures.



That black copper butterfly is amazing O.O it will be awesome to see him as a adult


----------



## NIB BETTA

Copperarabian,

I still can't figure out why the males fins hit a growth spurt while they are jarred. It's weird, the only thing I can think of is that the mother is HM Plakat or there is a strong HM Plakat presence in the parents genes. The black copper butterfly I have looked just like yours before I pulled him. And then a few days later he started to change. 

The one smellsfishie bought for her boyfriend was the same way. I'll have to ask 1fish2fish about it. Because if you look at Karen's fry, they have long fins very early on.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

I saw this and was like " woah it looks like one of the marbles from this black fire spawn!!!!"


----------



## 1fish2fish

I think several factors go into the growth spurt. For one they are swimming less because they're in a smaller container which allows them to spend more of their energy growing rather than swimming or competing with their siblings.

I know with my multicolor spawn that there was a point where the males just took off... in the course of about 2 weeks they finned out MAJORLY and went HM.

I really wish I lived in California... I'd love to see Karen's set up first hand. I know she feeds a lot, keeping her kids round all the time. But it would be cool to hear about her water change schedule, grow out size, and temperature. 

Another theory I have is that the lower your pH is the faster fins will grow. It's been proven with CT and even HM that a lower pH (neutral to even slightly acidic) fosters straight fin growth.. perhaps the softer water also promotes quicker fin growth.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Totally agree with you about witnessing Karen's setup. I know I would learn a great deal. My husband promised me we could go to Thailand when I get back. I told him I have to spend at least two to three days at the breeding farms and then we could do whatever he wants.

I wonder how soon Karen begins to jar. I think the other factor is most breeders do heavy culling early on. I wouldn't have known what to keep and what to cull. Especially since they took so long to color up. I told my husband most breeders would have likely culled the marbles, but they were just as popular as the black fires and black coppers.

The next time I breed, I am going to use my 55 gallon as a grow out tank. They started to grow really fast in that tank, but they still didn't start growing fins and looking half moon until I jarred them. There's always so much to learn.


----------



## RayneForhest

^ I love the black on the eye... looks like eyeshadow


----------



## indjo

@NIB: I think they sort of have a "growing" schedule - during certain age the body grows more and then it's reduced and the fins grow etc. But I forgot the schedule. I'll try to look it up again.


----------



## NIB BETTA

indjo said:


> @NIB: I think they sort of have a "growing" schedule - during certain age the body grows more and then it's reduced and the fins grow etc. But I forgot the schedule. I'll try to look it up again.



That would be great. Thank you.


----------



## copperarabian

I think I see an egg spot on one of the black fires (The fins are also a little shorter then some of the others, although not as short as the almost positive female black fire)










And here it is at a more normal view










And the black fire I think is Female was being very photogenic for me.









Here's a better photo of the black copper I think is male, since the last pic I posted didn't show his fins well.









My other black copper looks very similar, but I can't get very good pics since he is still in a net breeder. His colors look awesome though, he's never goes stripey.


----------



## indjo

@NIB: Sorry I made a mistake. The "schedule" is for giants - at 2, 4, 6 months the body should grow 1cm longer than normal growth. In between those ages, the body widens. 

IME, fry that grow rapidly will have shorter fins. So when you "bottle" them, you reduce their body growth and fins will develop more. I'm not sure about its relation to age though (I've never really paid much attention to it)


----------



## NIB BETTA

Thanks Indjo. I have to tell you a funny story. I sold someone 10 fry via AB a couple of weeks ago. When they arrived he was not happy, told me I sold him HM Plakats or that they were all females and I was false advertising blah, blah, blah. So we went back and forth and I told him once they are jarred I think he will see some huge changes. He replied back telling me I didn't know what I was talking about. That he's been breeding for years.

Well a few days ago I get an email starting off by saying, "Sherrie my dear...." Now he wants more fry, says he is very excited about breeding them. All I could do was laugh.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

thats hilarious!!!


----------



## RayneForhest

NIB BETTA said:


> Thanks Indjo. I have to tell you a funny story. I sold someone 10 fry via AB a couple of weeks ago. When they arrived he was not happy, told me I sold him HM Plakats or that they were all females and I was false advertising blah, blah, blah. So we went back and forth and I told him once they are jarred I think he will see some huge changes. He replied back telling me I didn't know what I was talking about. That he's been breeding for years.
> 
> Well a few days ago I get an email starting off by saying, "Sherrie my dear...." Now he wants more fry, says he is very excited about breeding them. All I could do was laugh.


WOW!!! *shakes head*


----------



## mernincrazy8525

you should charge him more for more fry! just because he is annoying


----------



## Nymmers

Your babies arrived safely, all alive! From first glance I think there are 3 males, and 3 females, 2 I'm 100% positive are male though. =D I put them all in their containers they were all stripey at first, I gave them each a couple of blood worms and one of the black fires colored up almost instantly! I shall post pictures when I get them in some more permanent homes, they are in jars right now.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Nymmers said:


> Your babies arrived safely, all alive! From first glance I think there are 3 males, and 3 females, 2 I'm 100% positive are male though. =D I put them all in their containers they were all stripey at first, I gave them each a couple of blood worms and one of the black fires colored up almost instantly! I shall post pictures when I get them in some more permanent homes, they are in jars right now.


Great news, look forward to some pics. I'm telling you so far all the black coppers are looking like their going to be males. It will be really interesting to see how they turn out. I have a few jarred for myself and one for my brother.


----------



## NIB BETTA

I can't stop taking pictures of Ninja. Everyday he is looking more amazing.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Last ones of Ninja at least for tonight.


----------



## NIB BETTA

I almost forgot about my husband's pick of the litter.

Here is the one I chose for him, even though he said he didn't want my help.








And the one on the left is what he chose for himself. Said this one has character and is a fighter. You should have seen my face. He cracks me up!!!


----------



## RayneForhest

They ALL rock !

You're still selling them right? I might be able to put in for some tmrw


----------



## RayneForhest

...Ninja is ...wow


----------



## lunawatsername

omg they are gorgeous! ninja is so amazing, and your husbands pick is the cutest little thing ever! xDD


----------



## Creat

There all wow if your still selling I might have to get some gah! And your husbands made my day


----------



## lunawatsername

oh and where do you get the containers your keeping them in? i could use something like that for when i start breeding soon


----------



## copperarabian

I have some pics of the guy who had been in the net breeder. I did water changes today and moved some of the fry around.











He's bigger then all the other fry, but the fins are still pretty normal, I moved him into the 2.5 divided tank and I wonder if there will be a different since the black copper I have in there seems to be developing the fastest. The marble was too, but he(?) was also pretty small so he had more growing to do XD I moved the marble to the divided 10g.


lol Sorry if I'm adding to many photo's to your thread NIB, I can always make a separate thread if you want.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Please keep them coming. I think it is great to see how they develop. Plus it makes it easier for those that have been tracking this thread since the beginning.


----------



## NIB BETTA

lunawatsername said:


> oh and where do you get the containers your keeping them in? i could use something like that for when i start breeding soon



I get them from ebay, do search for beanie baby display cases. I think it's $35 for 12.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I just want to say everyone's babies look beautiful! I look forward to seeing how everyone's betta's are doing as they grow up. The little one your husband chose is so adorable.


----------



## lunawatsername

thanks nib! ill look into that


----------



## GreenTea

Wow, just got here (late I know) but your fish are amazing looking! Ninja is the most beautiful betta I have ever seen, honestly. I don't think anyone here could resist him even if they had tanks from floor to ceiling! I was wondering, who takes care of all your tanks when you're gone? My boyfriend is too scared he will kill all of my bettas somehow so I have a fellow betta keeper come over and feed/water change if I'm gone. And of course I hope you are able to come home safe and sound.

Thanks for posting these photos. I want to breed someday, I don't have the space or finances for it right now unfortunately.


----------



## smellsfishie

a few updated pics 

A male I am calling "Aviator"























A male I am calling "Chameleon"






























The girls, Hot Tomale on the left and Peapod on the right









Hot Tomale









Peapod


----------



## russalka

Smellsfishie - they are looking great!

Copperarabian - what a cutie.

NIB - Ninja looks great. Do you think there is a genetic link to the coppers being boys? I know that for cats torties are almost all girls and orange tabbies are boys.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Actually, I think I have one male copper and one female copper, or both females. While the other's fins are growing those two's aren't! It's really just chance since black copper females are widely available. 

Calicos and Torties are only girls because the color requires the inactivation of 1 X chromosome so boys can't do that (or they would die) while girls have 2X. 90% of orange tabbies are male but there are girls, which is always a wonderful surprise!

NIB-Did all your marbles end up being female?


----------



## Nymmers

I think one of my marbles is a male, but he's acting strange. He swims fine, but when he holds still or rests he leans, normal or not? None of the others are doing it. I know a couple of my males do it, but their fins are heavy I assume, maybe he's just lazy. He swims around just fine though, darts all over his jar, flaring at everything. Worries me just a little though. =3 He also has the biggest appetite. Maybe the shipping got jostled up a little and he received the torture. poor guy.


----------



## dramaqueen

All the babies from this spawn have turned out beautiful. Ninja is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NIB BETTA

This thread is getting so exciting. I love seeing these pics.

@DM, actually I think the first pic smellsfishie posted is of one of the marbles I sent. So I guess at least one marble turned out to be male.


----------



## vette91

mine have arrived today and all of them seem to be doing great!  As for pictures, i'll try to get some in a day or two once they color back up


----------



## DarkMoon17

*My littlin's*

Here are the first 6 fry, I just got 3 more fry and the brother of the father today. They are busy settling in 

Ignus Ignus <3
















Unnamed Male
















Onyx- Fins aren't growing... Male? Female? idk
















Copper Female Unnamed
















Black Fire Female Unnamed








Marble Female Unnamed


----------



## Russet

Ignus is a rosetail. Nice!


----------



## copperarabian

DarkMoon17 said:


> Here are the first 6 fry, I just got 3 more fry and the brother of the father today. They are busy settling in
> 
> 
> Copper Female Unnamed



Wow, Seeing you black copper female makes me suspicious that one of my black coppers is also female. I thought it's fins where just growing in a little slower then the other two black coppers who are definitely males.











Also I was considering moving the two I know for sure are female (black fire and marble) into the divided section of my 48 where I currently have my plakat (Who I would move of course). I was thinking I could go to petco and see if I can find any small females and bring 2 or 3 home, quarantine for a few days and if everything's good I would put them together at the same time.
_Is it too soon for the female fry to be put together?_ I know they normally would still be in the tank together normally, but I'm worried they might be more aggressive from being isolated and need time to grow more.


----------



## DarkMoon17

I've put the 3 I know are female in a tank together. I plan to move them into the sorority soon. I'm trying to wait until they are the same size as the smaller females in the soroity though so they don't get picked on as much. It may work, it may not. The 3 that are together seem to get along atm...


----------



## indjo

copperarabian said:


> _Is it too soon for the female fry to be put together?_ I know they normally would still be in the tank together normally, but I'm worried they might be more aggressive from being isolated and need time to grow more.


IMO this is a female - It has very small ventrals and notice the tiny "lump" just behind the ventrals, that's the ovipositor. 

Fry moved from tank to tank will become aggressive, specially from solitary to sorority (the longer they are in solitary, the more aggressive they get). So you can expect some flaring ...... unless the others are much bigger. BUT it also depends on their general character - the more docile types will flare at first but will stop if the others don't respond. Keep an eye on them when you first put them together.

@Darkmoon: Usually if the sorority is much larger and docile, they won't pick on them (new comers). They may flare at first just to ..... get to know each other (?). And the smaller ones usually won't be too aggressive towards bigger females.... I guess you can say that they know their place. But I could be wrong. So keep an eye on them when you first put them together.

Your third fish may be a female. Though it's not showing the ovi thing, yet it has very small ventrals. But I could be wrong - look at it's color, if it's generally full color then it should be an undeveloped male. If not, it's usually a female.

I love your black fire female. She has pointy caudal edges which is curved forward. I think she has more than 11 base rays (not sure about the end rays though) so she may be OHM when she is more developed.

@NIB: this is the type of female I was talking about.


----------



## copperarabian

indjo said:


> IMO this is a female - It has very small ventrals and notice the tiny "lump" just behind the ventrals, that's the ovipositor.
> 
> Fry moved from tank to tank will become aggressive, specially from solitary to sorority (the longer they are in solitary, the more aggressive they get). So you can expect some flaring ...... unless the others are much bigger. BUT it also depends on their general character - the more docile types will flare at first but will stop if the others don't respond. Keep an eye on them when you first put them together.
> 
> @Darkmoon: Usually if the sorority is much larger and docile, they won't pick on them (new comers). They may flare at first just to ..... get to know each other (?). And the smaller ones usually won't be too aggressive towards bigger females.... I guess you can say that they know their place. But I could be wrong. So keep an eye on them when you first put them together.
> 
> Your third fish may be a female. Though it's not showing the ovi thing, yet it has very small ventrals. But I could be wrong - look at it's color, if it's generally full color then it should be an undeveloped male. If not, it's usually a female.
> 
> I love your black fire female. She has pointy caudal edges which is curved forward. I think she has more than 11 base rays (not sure about the end rays though) so she may be OHM when she is more developed.
> 
> @NIB: this is the type of female I was talking about.




Thanks, That's what I was worried about (becoming more aggressive from being alone), I'll move them sometime this week then.


----------



## copperarabian

after taking some new photo's of the other black fire I can see it's also a female, so now since I have four females I'll move them today.

I'm really happy so many turned out to be female, I plan to breed them at some point and I think it will be easier finding a male to go with a female rather then the other way around.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Very true, and it is much easier to house females... I think my first 6 turned out the same as yours (4F, 2M) which is great. All of my coppers are females lol 
indjo- the 3rd one must be a female, her fins haven't grown since she's gotten here and she only darkens up occasionally. I'll move her in with the other 3 and keep an eye on them. I don't expect much aggression from my other girls towards them since they are established and there are tons of plants to hide in. The black fire female has beautiful fins, I do hope to breed her. Since Ignus is a Rosetail he needs a girl with less spread though right? So maybe I can cross her with the second male? She is tiny compared to the others so she'll likely be HM-OHM when she grows up.

The 3 that just got here has 1 obvious female copper but the other 2 need some time to grow out. I'm not sure what their true colors are yet since they are still pretty stressed.


----------



## smellsfishie

NIB, The first one I posted just looked kinda clear when I got him, so I am not sure if he was the "marble" you sent. I'll post a before and after photo. Today he looks more black than grizzled grey- he keeps getting more and more beautiful.


----------



## smellsfishie

before









after
















and this is the marble you may be thinking of, who looks the same now.


----------



## DarkMoon17

The gray bf looks great! His dorsal is amazing. There is a lot of potential in all these guys.


----------



## dramaqueen

omg, what a beautiful fish! How many of you who got fry from NIB are planning on breeding them?


----------



## 1fish2fish

Everyone's fishies look so nice.

Mine are still little... for the last week they were still in the little cups (with daily water changes of course) so they haven't had much room. Now I got some 32 oz cups to keep them in until I can afford to buy my 79oz jars.

I do have some very sad news, I lost one of my 6 :-( he (or she) somehow managed to jump through the 1in air hole in the lid of his/her cup while I was at work 3 days ago. When I get home the first thing I do is check on them and I immediately noticed he/she was missing and I looked all around and finally found him, he was still alive but not looking good. He died yesterday :-( I felt so horrible. I took him to my favorite park and buried him next to a really big freshwater pond.

Thankfully the other 5 are doing fine. After the incident with the jumper I cut little pieces of plastic mesh and taped them over the air holes, now they're in 32oz jars with tiny air holes punched in so no more jumping.

Best I can tell I have 2 girls and 3 boys. I'm skeptical on my marble but I think he's a boy. He's got a bit of a swim bladder issue but I'm hoping he just grows out of it. In the mean time he's in a small kritter keeper with shallow water so he can get up for food/air.

I'll try to get pictures soon... it's hard to find the energy to take pictures when I'm barely keeping up with school work, housework, water changes, personal hygiene, and still getting 4-6 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## vette91

dramaqueen said:


> omg, what a beautiful fish! How many of you who got fry from NIB are planning on breeding them?


I do. Hopefully atleast. It will be my first spawn so i'm somewhat nervous about it :/
We'll see how it ends up though 
all but one of my fishies is doing well now 
One always seems to be swimming vertically? Swimbladders possibly?:shock:


----------



## 1fish2fish

vette91 said:


> I do. Hopefully atleast. It will be my first spawn so i'm somewhat nervous about it :/
> We'll see how it ends up though
> all but one of my fishies is doing well now
> One always seems to be swimming vertically? Swimbladders possibly?:shock:


My marble is doing the same thing. It is the swim bladder but doesn't seem to be affected by feeding from what I can see.


----------



## smellsfishie

one of mine (Fatty) is doing that too... it's a little better now but he/she swam verticle quite a bit at first and still sometimes now.


----------



## smellsfishie

DarkMoon17 said:


> The gray bf looks great! His dorsal is amazing. There is a lot of potential in all these guys.


Thanks, I think he is looking great too! One of my faves... It's really neat, too now, when he flares, there is light blue that changes to pink iridescent on his tail and dorsal. I just noticed it today and I was flipping out. He looks so awesome when it is showing.


I also may breed them. If I do, it will probably be "Fuego" (he is dark black with red) with one of his sisters. Would I call them cambodian, since they are pale bodied with red fins? *shrugs*... one of them. Maybe also Aviator, the grizzled grey/black BF guy, not sure with who though. Maybe the marble if it is a female.


----------



## dramaqueen

Jackie, I'm sorry about the loss of one of your little ones.


----------



## copperarabian

vette91 said:


> One always seems to be swimming vertically? Swimbladders possibly?:shock:


One of my black coppers did that at first as well. He's fine now and didn't seem to have any problems from it.


----------



## Kato Aaron

I got my four today :] I was having a bad day and they really cheered me up. The littlest one is really stressed but seems to be doing better. Also She/He ate so I take that as a good indication She/He is gonna be just fine. ^-^ There's one that im really sure is a boy and he's so cute and bold!! I love them. Will post pictures when they are in their permanent home and when they are coloured up


----------



## DarkMoon17

Kato, glad to hear yours made it to you safely! Can't wait for pics!

Jackie- sorry about your little guy D: I'm sure everyone would love to see pics when you get around to it, but don't rush, sleep is more important!

1 of the males from the first six has some swim bladder issues if I don't keep an eye on how much he eats. He hasn't had any trouble recently because I've been more careful and I've been feeding him more frozen food than pellets to stay on the safe side (fewer grains). The girl that I just got has some swimming trouble but I think she'll grow out of it. 

I definitely plan to breed these guys. I'm still waiting on 2 of the newest ones to color up then we'll see. I'll probably cross Ignus with a black copper female unless one of the new ones is a dark bodied black fire female. I might cross this female with the second male. Her fins are amazing! Just too much branching to cross to Ignus.


----------



## russalka

Jackie - Sorry you lost one fishie.

Here are Stormy and Ron Weasley in their normal home.


----------



## russalka

Stormy 2 weeks ago and today. Lately, she gets washed out during flare sessions with Ron.


----------



## DarkMoon17

russalka they are looking great!


----------



## russalka

Ron two weeks ago and today. He's starting to get a metallic band at the base of his dorsal fin.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Ron looks amazing, good job with them!


----------



## vette91

All of your guys look amazing! mine are still having a bit of trouble coloring up :/
I guess i'll just keep up the 100% daily water changes 
The one with the swim bladder issue is getting worse though :/ she's staying at the bottom of her jar only goes up to get air and she does it very awkwardly :/


----------



## DarkMoon17

Try lowering the water level a bit so she doesn't have to swim as much to get air. What are you feeding her?


----------



## vette91

DarkMoon17 said:


> Try lowering the water level a bit so she doesn't have to swim as much to get air. What are you feeding her?


i just did the water change but i'll go back and lower the water in a second.
I'm feeding her a mix between blood worms, brine shrimp(frozen adult), and crushed pellets. I only fed her a pellet once and she only ate part of it.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Are they frozen blood worms?
What brand are the pellets?


----------



## vette91

DarkMoon17 said:


> Are they frozen blood worms?
> What brand are the pellets?


 Yes they are frozen but i thaw them first.
Tetra Betta are the pellets.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Tetra Betta Pellets Ingredients...


> Ingredients:
> Wheat flour, fish meal, wheat gluten, potato protein, corn starch, soybean oil, corn gluten, shrimp meal, dried yeast


I would use a different food. You want pellets that have real meats as the first ingredients, not grains (or glutens, yeasts). Foods with lots of grains cause bloating and are not particularly nutritious since grains are basically used as fillers. It does contain 43% protein though, which is good. NIB was also feeding them Atison's betta pro, so the change in diet may have something to do with her issues. I do suggest switching to Atison's if possible since it is made to support fry growth, the pellets are small and they do not expand.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

can you feed them frozen foods without thawing them? i have cubed brine shrimps that i cut in half and put in the fry tank. they go up to it, grab it, and thrash around. so cute!


----------



## DarkMoon17

Oh ya, that's fine. If they are able to tear it off then it has basically thawed. It might cool their stomachs a bit but shouldn't hurt them. I just plop the cubes into my community tanks too, I believe they made the cube ones for that purpose actually. I love watching my tiger barbs go at it like little piranhas.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy

pm sent to NIB BETTA


----------



## mernincrazy8525

my angels attack it. and then they let some of it float to the bottom so my fresh water flounder can eat some. they get along nicely. have any have you seen fresh water flounder. they were at my lfs for seven dollars and they camoflouge themselves to the color of the gravel and they are the size of my palm.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

hey blueeyedbettaboy where in jersey are you from and your name basically describes me!


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy

haha tinton falls.


----------



## DarkMoon17

mernincrazy8525 said:


> my angels attack it. and then they let some of it float to the bottom so my fresh water flounder can eat some. they get along nicely. have any have you seen fresh water flounder. they were at my lfs for seven dollars and they camoflouge themselves to the color of the gravel and they are the size of my palm.


The specialty fish store near me carries them occasionally and they are sooo cute!! How big do they get?


----------



## mernincrazy8525

darkmoon: i have no idea but mine only grew an inch and he is in my fluval edge. they are really easy to take care of. they eat more algae then plecos and stay smaller. 

blueeyed: do you know where bergen county is. i live in hasbrouck heights. do you breed?


----------



## DarkMoon17

Interesting, I'll have to look into them


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy

i'm going to be trying, we'll see how my first spawn goes.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

whats your frist spawn colors and fins. and darkmoon they are worth it.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy

nothing special two delta tails male is my friends female is mine she gave him to me a couple months ago to keep.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy

i posted a video in the breeding section.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

cool i will watch it and post there.


----------



## vette91

DarkMoon17 said:


> I do suggest switching to Atison's if possible since it is made to support fry growth, the pellets are small and they do not expand.


 Will try petco tomorrow to see what they have. Hope it helps.
Am i doing something wrong if they aren't coloring up very much and still have strong stress lines?


----------



## russalka

vette91 said:


> Will try petco tomorrow to see what they have. Hope it helps.
> Am i doing something wrong if they aren't coloring up very much and still have strong stress lines?


Petco does not have Attison's Betta Pro. I ordered it through the International Betta Congress web site. 

Are your guys warm enough?


----------



## vette91

russalka said:


> Petco does not have Attison's Betta Pro. I ordered it through the International Betta Congress web site.
> 
> Are your guys warm enough?


Well i'll check a few websites for them(petsmart and a local fish store and if not i guess i'll order from there.
As for the temperature its a little bit above 80F


----------



## russalka

The temperature is definitely warm enough then. Maybe it's the stress from travelling? Did you get yours recently? 

How are you keeping them? Tank(s)? Jars?


----------



## vette91

russalka said:


> The temperature is definitely warm enough then. Maybe it's the stress from travelling? Did you get yours recently?
> 
> How are you keeping them? Tank(s)? Jars?


They arrived friday and they are all in seperate jars in the bottom of a ten gallon(a quarter full) thats heated.

They do color up a tiny bit but they lose it whenever i feed them or look at them.


----------



## russalka

vette91 said:


> They arrived friday and they are all in seperate jars in the bottom of a ten gallon(a quarter full) thats heated.
> 
> They do color up a tiny bit but they lose it whenever i feed them or look at them.


I think that they are just adjusting. It sounds like you are taking very good care of them.


----------



## DarkMoon17

That's the same set up I have mine in, they also took a few days to color up. It might take yours longer to adjust because of the food change but they should settle in by the end of the week or so. 

You can only buy atison's betta pro through the International Betta Congress or on Aquabid. Petco/Petsmart and lfs do not sell it.


----------



## vette91

russalka said:


> I think that they are just adjusting. It sounds like you are taking very good care of them.


okay good  i was just worried :/
never had fished shipped before!

and I guess the food change would slow the adjustment down a bit.
I'll wait till friday to freak out


----------



## DarkMoon17

Don't stress just yet! lol

Oh and NIB, you almost had grandchildren already. One of my black copper girls wants to spawn like now. I had the father's brother in a floating jar in the tank where I am keeping the definite female fry and apparently my little black copper jumped in there with him for a time. I walked upstairs to find a gigantic bubblenest and the little girl right under it. Luckily, the male had jumped out of his container in all his excitement so they hadn't spawned but man, that was a surprise! I know they are technically old enough to spawn but I'd rather wait a bit lol But maybe... just maybe... Ignus and this little copper might fall in love...


----------



## vette91

DarkMoon17 said:


> Don't stress just yet! lol
> 
> Oh and NIB, you almost had grandchildren already. One of my black copper girls wants to spawn like now. I had the father's brother in a floating jar in the tank where I am keeping the definite female fry and apparently my little black copper jumped in there with him for a time. I walked upstairs to find a gigantic bubblenest and the little girl right under it. Luckily, the male had jumped out of his container in all his excitement so they hadn't spawned but man, that was a surprise! I know they are technically old enough to spawn but I'd rather wait a bit lol But maybe... just maybe... Ignus and this little copper might fall in love...


 
haha thats a pretty funny story! are you for sure gonna spawn them?(atleast a pair?)


----------



## DarkMoon17

Yep, definitely! I just haven't decided on a pair yet. I have 9 fry; 3 black fire males (Ignus-Rosetail, unnamed SD-HM, unnamed and needs time to grow out), 1 marble female, 1 cambodian black fire female, 3 black copper females and one unidentified... I'll either cross Ignus with a black copper female, like the one that already wants to spawn, or I'll match up one of the other 2 males with the black fire female (she has too much branching for an OHM male like Ignus but would help a male with less branching). I love the father's brother but he has some serious RT so I don't think I can breed him.


----------



## copperarabian

DarkMoon17 said:


> Yep, definitely! I just haven't decided on a pair yet. I have 9 fry; 3 black fire males (Ignus-Rosetail, unnamed SD-HM, unnamed and needs time to grow out), 1 marble female, 1 cambodian black fire female, 3 black copper females and one unidentified... I'll either cross Ignus with a black copper female, like the one that already wants to spawn, or I'll match up one of the other 2 males with the black fire female (she has too much branching for an OHM male like Ignus but would help a male with less branching). I love the father's brother but he has some serious RT so I don't think I can breed him.



I might breed my black copper male with either a black copper or black fire female once the male grows out. I was a little worried at first seeing all the other males growing out so fast that I was doing something wrong, then I saw the photo of your younger male and wasn't as worried any more XD

I've started feeding all my Bettas mosquito larva yesterday along with what I've been feeding them (Pellets and frozen brine shrimp). They seem to love them and I wonder if the extra protien will speed up the fin development in the males.

My females are doing awesome together, they chased and nipped a little and during the first day I had to take one out the largest female because she was being to aggressive. I put her back when everyone else relaxed and it worked much better. When I put the veil tail in today I took out the bully again, and left her out until everyone else started getting along again before putting her back.


----------



## copperarabian

The female Bettas are so adorable! I didn't have my other female for very long and these girls are too cute. They are growing so fast so I put my finger in the water for size reference. They take thawed brine shrimp right off my finger so they all rushed over and stared looking for food. sorry for teasing you girls.

The little blue girl on the right is the veil tail I put in, she's so adorable. 

(Sorry for the horrible glare on the glass from my flash)


----------



## russalka

@copperabian - They are so cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'm beginning to think that most if not all of mine are female. Chunk-chunk (which is what I call the chunky marble with SBD) is the only one that looks male but if his SBD doesn't improve I'm not sure I'll be able to breed him.

I have two big females that I was hoping were male but every time I look at them my head screams "GIRL". We'll see I guess.


----------



## smellsfishie

Copperarabian- that pic of your girls is so stinkin cute! I want it hung up on my wall or something. Lol... I love it!


----------



## Kato Aaron

I have a few pictures now :] 

The tank:










The stressed ones. The one on the left is the black fire one and the one on right is a black copper. the black fire will get a little colour sometimes. 








Little Black copper guy. Stressed out as usual lol. He's the littlest one and he's been stressed since i got him. but he's doing a lot better!
I'm naming him Socrates if he is male, lol. I can't tell.









This one was the first one to get colour. 









The black copper from above and my other black copper are flaring and showing off at each other constantly! its so cute!



















The black copper with colour


----------



## Kato Aaron

Giant pictures, I'm sorry!


----------



## Kato Aaron

oops forgot 1


----------



## NIB BETTA

Okay now this thread is making me have regrets. I wish I could have kept some of these fry longer, but at least I know they have good homes.


@smellesfishie, I remember him, he used to be Fuego’s flare partner. Wow, he has changed a lot. How is Fuego looking?


@russalka, my husband saw Ron and asked why I sold him. Now he thinks he needs to help me pick out which fish to keep because according to him, I don’t have the eye!!!


@DM, that is too funny, if he is anything like he’s brother, get ready for a huge spawn.


@1fish2fish, we may need to do some trading, it appears that all the black coppers I held for myself are males. 


@copperarbian, your females look great! I can’t believe how good they look. When did I ship them to you?


@Kato, I'm very interested in how the one with a red head will turn out. Definitely going to keep track of him.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

i love the red helmet!!!


----------



## cajunamy

do you have any red fires left? or possibly a black copper gal?


----------



## copperarabian

My fry arrived on June 3rd.

I was also wondering if you had any black copper/black fire males left you wanted to sell since so many of mine turned out female I have room for a couple, although that may go down to one after tomorrows trip to petco lol. Also one of the black coppers I was so sure was male is actually a female... she just has longer fins then some of the other girls lol and I absolutely love the girls, they are so totally adorable  every time I walk over they come to front of the tank and stare at me... actually they all do that, but when it's a bunch of little bettas all together it's extra cute XD


Also here's another pic of my black copper, nothing has really changed since the last photo update, but he is such a cute fish I can't help but post another pic lol

I also named him Kamina, just.... 7 more fish's to think up good names for lol


----------



## smellsfishie

Kamina is really cute.  I will try to take some pics of Fuego tomorrow and post them. I'm sooo sleepy tonight. :}


----------



## vette91

how are all your fry doing?
one of mine seems to have passed away last night :/ 
almost none of them have much color though.
how do you all do your water changes?


----------



## Nymmers

Mine are all 'jarred'. I try to do 100% water changes every day, but I work full time so I may skip a day. Lately it's been two days in a row, skip one day, then two days in a row. Not sure why that keeps working out that way. Haha.

Anyway I use a bigger Tupperware bowl and gently pour them into it, rinse the jar with hot water, and refill with aged-declorinated water. Then I used my hand to scoop them back up and put them in the jar. =3 That's it really.


----------



## smellsfishie

OK, going to pic spam you all again. Sorry if it gets annoying... I just think these babies are looking so great! So many changes since day 1... I originally thought I would rehome any males (I really only wanted females except for Fuego) but these lil guys are so cute, I don't know if I will be able to give them up! :/ Anyway, here they are again... 

Fuego








Aviator <3








Chameleon








Goose








Fatty








Hot Tomale (left) and Fatty (right)








Peapod (left) and Hot Tomale (right)








Aaaand some extra cute ones... 

Flaring siblings








I think he is my favorite... :} Aviator








And this just makes me laugh! He lives up to his name! (Fatty)








OK that's all... Sorry again. Had to! Love them.


----------



## copperarabian

vette91 said:


> how are all your fry doing?
> one of mine seems to have passed away last night :/
> almost none of them have much color though.
> how do you all do your water changes?


In the 2.5 gallon where I had two I would put them in the little cups I got from Petco and do a 100% water change then float them for a while before adding a little water, then a little, more. Then I poor out have the water from the cups into the sink and refill it with the water from the aquarium until it's completely full then tip it sideways under the water so they can swim out at their own pace.

@smellsfishie I love Fuego, he's super pretty


----------



## DarkMoon17

Mine are all in 1/2gal plastic containers in a heated tank so they stay warm. We have well water so I just fill my 5 gal buckets with 82* clean water, fill my 6 extra 1/2 containers with clean water, scoop the bettas out of the old containers and into the new fresh containers and put them back in the heated tank. I always have extra 1/2 gals so water changes are simple. I try to do 100% every day but I'll admit that I've skipped one or two. Some of the girls are free ranging it in my 30gal community tank.

Sorry about your fry vette91. I'm having trouble with 2 of mine as well. One has serious physical or swim bladder issues. She can't swim well at all. The other one was in the community tank until she overate on bloodworms. I woke up this morning to find that she had a hernia... She is still alive and, though she isn't swimming around too much, she doesn't appear to be on the edge of death either... I've isolated her and I'm treating her with epsom, Kordon's Fish Protector, and API Erythromycin (to prevent bacterial infection)... I have no idea what will happen.


----------



## dramaqueen

All the babies turned out beautiful! That pic of Fatty is cute! lol


----------



## copperarabian

I made a thread about this, but thought I should ask it here to. 

How long should we wait to breed our baby's? I wanted to breed the black coppers but I have no idea when I should start. and I want to make sure I don't do it to early. If I can't breed them this summer I was going to breed another pair, I'm going to a LFS to see if they carry any females I like.


I would post more pics of my girlys but sadly I've filled up all the pictures I'm allowed to have on this site. so I'll post them tomorrow after I've put them on dA 

**Edit* *
I forgot added the very last space with the copper girls. The blue on the left coppers face is just reflection from the divider.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Your babies are all so cute! Technically they are old enough to spawn, the only reason I have been hesitant is that they are still so small. You could potentially spawn the soon but I think I'll be waiting until school starts again so they have at least 2 more months to grow out.


----------



## regalesse

do you have any black fires left?


----------



## russalka

@ smellsfishie - They look great!


----------



## smellsfishie

russalka said:


> @ smellsfishie - They look great!


Thank you! They impress me more and more each day. Makes me excited about having a spawn of my own and watching the kiddos grow up.. :}


----------



## hmboyz

anyone selling more black fire's? I'm looking on getting male HM blackfire if there are any? thank you.


----------



## copperarabian

I don't know if I should call this girl a black copper or a black fire.... she is like a mix between the two but leaning more towards black copper lol Finally have a good pic of this one


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty girl!! I'm so impressed with this entire spawn.


----------



## DarkMoon17

copperarabian said:


> I don't know if I should call this girl a black copper or a black fire.... she is like a mix between the two but leaning more towards black copper lol Finally have a good pic of this one


Oh so cute! One of my BC has those red spots too. It's a really interesting look. I'm thinking about crossing her with Senshi. They would make cute babies :3


----------



## smellsfishie

is the copper coloring what makes them appear sometimes pink sometimes blue?? The 2 confirmed males have this kind of metallic coloration on their fins, when they are flaring especially, that shows up as pink or blue depending on how the light hits. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## DarkMoon17

I don't believe that is a copper trait specifically. The blue/purple/pink shine is irredecence. It can be on any color betta. Ignus has it too, I love it


----------



## BettaFishRule

OMG i luv him


----------



## smellsfishie

ooohh... ok  neat.


----------



## vette91

i'm basically a beginner at fry raising so i'm sorry for my questions but...
none of my fry actually flare at each other. They will ram the jar the are in when its "flare" time, but nothing else. They also loose almost all color and get heavy stress lines when they are carded. Is this normal?
They are starting to color up in general but i'm still just worried about them.
The one i thought died is now the most beautiful! she(i think) was barely swimming and was floating around upside down and not really breathing when i found her a few mornings ago but that after noon she was doing great! she has the most color now. it was weird.
I just don't want my new babies to die  they are turning out to be beautiful though! 
and a question about coloring... whats the difference between black fire and red fire? and what is the "copper"?


----------



## dramaqueen

I read on bettatalk that newly jarred fry can get depressed after being separated from their siblings. Instead of carding them, maybe you should let them see each other.


----------



## indjo

@vette: 
that's normal - as DQ said recently jarred fry will need adjusting. For now, DO NOT flare them. Keep them in total solitary up to a week. Try to make wc as non stressful as possible - try not to chase them around when netting. Instead do it in one quick scoop or pour them to another container while you clean their jars. 

If you plan to keep any in sororities (of the same/similar sizes) do so asap. The longer they are kept in solitary, the more aggressive they get. Remember, since they've been jarred, they will fight when first placed in sororities... unless the others are much bigger than they are.

Sorry, almost forgot about the question on color.
As far as I can .... conclude (?) .... they are all copper based - black coppers .... are (I think) the by product of creating the black dragon. A black copper is a rather grayish-black shade while the "black fire" (only a name the breeders cooked up to make them sound better/new) is actually a black copper with red fins and (I think) black butterfly markings. IDK what a red fire is though because I haven't seen one. A copper is .... my avatar. There are various shades, dark like mine and light or a more silverish color.


----------



## copperarabian

indjo said:


> @vette:
> If you plan to keep any in sororities (of the same/similar sizes) do so asap. The longer they are kept in solitary, the more aggressive they get. Remember, since they've been jarred, they will fight when first placed in sororities... unless the others are much bigger than they are.


When I first put my girls together two started fighting like males O.O I had to take the boss out so everyone else could look around before placing her back in. Mine are still chasing and nipping a little, but I hope after time it will go down, they also tend to nip more when they notice me because they all rush towards the front of the tank and are really close to one another lol but their fins don't look to bad 

Here's another photo of my little guy. I put the lamp I'm using to light their aquarium directly over his section so his copper color comes out, flash really flattens the copper on him.
Also my black fire female's body is starting to darken up a little


----------



## regalesse

i can't wait to see what mine are gonna look like.


----------



## RayneForhest

regalesse said:


> i can't wait to see what mine are gonna look like.


I know! I cant wait either.


----------



## RayneForhest

I've gotta go get some containers for them before they get here... what sizes should I aim for? (as I am not sure how big they will be)


----------



## RayneForhest

indjo said:


> If you plan to keep any in sororities (of the same/similar sizes) do so asap. The longer they are kept in solitary, the more aggressive they get. Remember, since they've been jarred, they will fight when first placed in sororities... unless the others are much bigger than they are.
> 
> .


So, are you saying put them into a container together straight away? Or jar them for a week in solitary THEN put them together?


----------



## russalka

I used this size jar, took off the flip lid and put a cross stitch plastic circle stiff mesh thing over the top. These jars are 3 1/2 by 9 1/2 inches. I know other people used beanie boxes. I think beanie boxes are 4" x 4" x 7 3/8"

@Rayneforest - Are you planning to start a sorority? You may not be able to tell whether some of them are boys or girls to start.


----------



## RayneForhest

Thanks for the tip, and yes, I plan on starting a sorority


----------



## smellsfishie

my girls and assumed girls went into sorority last night. My boys are still "jarred" in kritter keepers.


----------



## RayneForhest

How are they doing in the sorority?


----------



## smellsfishie

Last night they all "met"... So, Hot Tomale, Peapod, and Fatty all knew each other from being in 1 tank, divided. Then Goose was in a plastic breeder and had known Eggitha thru that, but not in person... So, basically last night they all mingled. Eggitha is prob twice the size of all the babies, but she was nice. A little tiny bit of flaring from her but no nips. Eggitha and Goose have been hanging out like chumps. The other 3 were around and about... but all in all, it was peaceful. Today, H.T, P.P, and Fatty were all hiding down near the driftwood and plants, so i can't really see them... Eggitha and Goose are swimming around like normal... So, maybe there was some drama when I was gone today. But I don't see any nipped fins.


----------



## copperarabian

I just got three new females (They are super mellow) so I moved all my girls to the 15g that is heavily planted. the little girls are more aggressive then the big girls lol the big girls mind their own business while the little girls still nip at one another occasion, I have tons of plants floating so they tend to leave each other alone though lol My black copper's are the biggest out of the 6, my marble is one of the smallest along with the black copper who has a little red on the fins.

I got an adorable photo of my marble girl with the new 5 month old blue dragon right before feeding time. I've trained the 3 new girls to also stare at my finger XD


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pic! They're both beautiful.


----------



## RayneForhest

dramaqueen said:


> Cute pic! They're both beautiful.


I agree! They're SO pretty


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh

They are both gorgeous!  What a great picture! I wish I had a better camera so I could take pictures like that...
-___-


----------



## RayneForhest

I'm DYING to take pix of the fry when I get them (HOPEFULLY) tmrw. Last night I was anticipating them... and I dreamed about them all night. 

Sad, I know... but I cant help it


----------



## Creat

Ha ha its okay I dream about betta also


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh

Creat and Rayneforhest.....good to know great minds think alike  I dream of betta fish almost every night....a lot of them involve me being a majorly succesful breeder in the US and shoving it in Aquastars face! :lol::lol: LOL. AND my bettas were healthy and a lot if not all of the spawns were sold, not having one out of a whole spawn fit to sell  But I DO admit, Aquastars bettas are pretty ;-)


----------



## copperarabian

RayneForhest said:


> I'm DYING to take pix of the fry when I get them (HOPEFULLY) tmrw. Last night I was anticipating them... and I dreamed about them all night.
> 
> Sad, I know... but I cant help it


My friend spent the night and she bought a Betta I'm keeping in a quarantine tank, apparently I stood up, turned on the light, and freaked out a little about her fish saying I needed to move him O.O Apparently I even talk about Betta in my sleep which I totally believe because I'm always sleep talking and sometimes sleep walking LOL


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh

LOL CopperArabian, that's hilarious! x)


----------



## smellsfishie

hahaha copperarabian, that is funny!!

I dream about bettas coming out of their tanks and "swimming" in the air... and I usually need to get them back into the water, or am trying to.


----------



## vette91

ironic you were talking about dreaming about bettas... i dreamt that i was at petco and I saw my first ever male plakat there. It was a beautiful red with like a swirl of black in the middle. Of course i had to buy it lol


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh

vette91 said:


> ironic you were talking about dreaming about bettas... i dreamt that i was at petco and I saw my first ever male plakat there. It was a beautiful red with like a swirl of black in the middle. Of course i had to buy it lol


 Yes, of course you had to buy it  LOL


----------



## RayneForhest

monroe0704 said:


> First, your spawning tank setup is gorgeous! Lol mine is so basic. Can't wait to see your fry grow! I'm always iffy breeding aquastar's fins, but that's cuz I'm not experienced enough to handle rosetails and that seems to be most of his sales.


What makes 'rosetails' any harder than any other betta? Are you talking about caring for one or breeding them for optimal finnage?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think the rosetail is actually a deformity. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RayneForhest

DarkMoon17 said:


> Tetra Betta Pellets Ingredients...
> 
> I would use a different food. You want pellets that have real meats as the first ingredients, not grains (or glutens, yeasts). Foods with lots of grains cause bloating and are not particularly nutritious since grains are basically used as fillers. It does contain 43% protein though, which is good. NIB was also feeding them Atison's betta pro, so the change in diet may have something to do with her issues. I do suggest switching to Atison's if possible since it is made to support fry growth, the pellets are small and they do not expand.


Atison's contains:

*Ingredients:* Pure Brine Shrimp Embryos, Wheat Flour, Vitamins (Stabilized Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Vitamin A Acetate, Pyridoxine HCL, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin), and Preservatives (Calcium Propionate, Ethoxyquin). 

I know with dog food, its advised to avoid those with Ethoxyquin....
Doesnt it cause cancer or something?


----------



## RayneForhest

Y'all... I wanna see some updates on the pix XD


----------



## regalesse

my babies arrived today. all six came out of their bags stressed and without any color. but within an hour of them being in their heated tank, two have already coloring up. I am for sure that there is one male and one female. they have their own little personalities showing already and I can't wait to watch them grow. 

all i can say is thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RayneForhest

regalesse said:


> my babies arrived today. all six came out of their bags stressed and without any color. but within an hour of them being in their heated tank, two have already coloring up. I am for sure that there is one male and one female. they have their own little personalities showing already and I can't wait to watch them grow.
> 
> all i can say is thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cant wait to see pictures. Let me know how they fair.
Mine will arrive tmrw. I checked the tracking and they left Lexington Ky at 3:25 am and they'll arrive in Salyersville in the morning. 

I expect mine to be stressed... however, I have high hopes.


----------



## RayneForhest

I'm going to have the hardest time sleeping tonight *squeals with anticipation!!!*


----------



## regalesse

they arrived at around ten am. My husband opened them and put them all in a one gallon container and left them on the kitchen table till i got home. i floated them in their new tank and they began to get their color within the hour of them going in. my one for sure male has been quarantined in the same tank in one of those little breeding boxes. he will be going into the barracks soon I think. since then, i have noticed one that i think is a female with vertical stripes and another that has started dispalying male characteristics of flaring and charging/chasing. so they are settling in.

they ate the spectrum pellets I fed them and apparently love java fern wendelov which is one of the few plants I can not kill even when trying so they can't hurt them either.


----------



## DarkMoon17

RayneForhest said:


> Atison's contains:
> 
> *Ingredients:* Pure Brine Shrimp Embryos, Wheat Flour, Vitamins (Stabilized Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Vitamin A Acetate, Pyridoxine HCL, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin), and Preservatives (Calcium Propionate, Ethoxyquin).
> 
> I know with dog food, its advised to avoid those with Ethoxyquin....
> Doesnt it cause cancer or something?


Unfortunately, most fish foods use Ethoxyquin as a preservative but not all foods actually say it. They just say "preservatives". I have only had 1 betta develop cancer and he was fed Wardley betta pellets for most of his life :roll: I'm going to guess that maybe Ethoxyquin can cause cancer if fed over a long period of time, but bettas have relatively short life spans compared to dogs so maybe it doesn't have as much of an effect? I don't know. The only way to completely avoid "E" is by feeding 100% frozen foods. 

I hope your fry make it to you safely 

Congrats regalesse, the little ones are going to keep you on your toes!


----------



## RayneForhest

Thanks DM... I was wondering about that.
I got mine in the mail today. None worse for the wear.
They're all alive... but a few have swim bladder issues... They already seem better than when they first arrived. 
I've seen one lose its stress stripes. 

How do you ya know what kind they are? All mine look almost identical... with hardly any distinct differences. Some are a bit bigger... and others are a bit paler. But no red or black to speak of. Maybe its still too soon to tell.

I'll have pictures later. 
*so excited*  !!!


----------



## RayneForhest

I posted pictures http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=718318#post718318 
HERE


----------



## regalesse

mine will not saty still. they hate their pics taken. oh well all but the two smallest have colored up nicely. and by tomorrow I will have to seperate another as I am sure that it is another little male.


----------



## RayneForhest

What colors did they turn out to be?


----------



## regalesse

two fires possibly a third and one that is turning very dark but no other color.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful!


----------



## RayneForhest

I think all of mine will turn out to be black copper. They stayed striped for the most part until this morning when I was changing their water... I put two close together... and they lost their stripes and colored up. I moved the rest of them into a huddle... and all but ONE colored up. 
The darkest one started blowing bubbles and flaring. (I wasnt going to put them near one another because of the advice I'd received previously...but they seem most happy when together)

New pics soon.


----------



## RayneForhest

Here's the pic of the 'male' I was talking about above. (sorry about the line across him)... the pic is good enough for you to get the idea. He looks like he has a BIT of pink in the center of his dorsal


----------



## hmboyz

hi guys. I have a thread here regarding buying a black fire. please let me know what you think.

thanks!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73980


----------



## regalesse

four of the six of mine have some color from this spawn and they all have the thicker black edges so far. i hope the one he is ordering comes out like he wants.


----------



## regalesse

*my babies from this spawn (pic heavy)*

i promised i would give you pics when they settled in good and their color started comming out well here you go.


----------



## regalesse

please excuse their dirty tank, i just fed them and they will get a partial water change in a few minutes to clean out the left overs.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

i like the third one!


----------



## dramaqueen

I like all of them.


----------



## regalesse

the first one is Ceraphin and the third is Severus. Severus is my favorite too. don't tell the rest that. they might get jealous.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

lol severus is anawesome name


----------



## indjo

They all look like females - small ventral, dorsal and caudal for a HM.
I like the first one.


----------



## regalesse

if they all end up to be females the two named will change names but i am still hoping those two are considering their attitudes they flare and charge easily and they show other characteristics of being male.


----------



## RayneForhest

This one's a different black copper than the one I posted above...

Does this one look male or female?


----------



## RayneForhest

Regalesse, your bettas are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## regalesse

i have one looking like that one but that was one of my questionables. i really do like that one though. rayne thanks


----------



## indjo

@Rayne : If that's a HM, IMO it's a female:
1. Body looks short and wide
2. Small ventral and dorsal
3. Notice the light colored bars on her body? Most young females show these bars - they look like breeding bars, but they're not. Though a young jarred female may be aggressive like a male, if she shows these bars, she is likely to be female. Young males usually show solid colors.


----------



## RayneForhest

In that case.. I think I have all females


----------



## regalesse

only two of mine have those bars so far and they are growing like weeds. i named another one _Khaleesi _she is dark all over and quite pretty. she has a strong character and good personality. the one i named Severus will have to have a new name. she and that is for sure now looks just like her mom. she is still my favorite. the one i dubbed runt died early this morning. i don't know what happened. the rest are doing really well and the othr really small sprite is finally getting a little bed tint on the fins. it is the one i am hoping to be a boy. the others are still questionable though i think indjo might correct in the genders. their anal fins on the questionables have all grown longer than the tail fins and some of the others seem to be growing longer too.


----------



## vette91

the final count is in! I looked at my fry today and the two I thought were male were both females. I relocated them all into their sorority! I also added a CT female i found at petco! I am very happy about this because now i still have a 10 gallon that is empty! hmmm what to do what to do!


----------



## copperarabian

I had planned to keep my one male I named Kamina in a divided section of my 10g, but I feel like he is developing slowly because of it so I decided to jar him in a container with daily 100% water changes so hopefully he will hit a growth spurt to avoiding any stunting.

How do you do water changes without stressing out the fish so much? Whenever I have to move this male he becomes so stripey and I feel bad for him


----------



## regalesse

1 home made the vac for cleaning their containers. they like that better than getting caught to clean.


----------



## smellsfishie

just an update... when I got my 7 from this spawn I only planned to keep the 1 confirmed male (Fuego) and then keep any females and rehome any other males... it is now confirmed that I love these little guys too much and the other 2 now-confirmed males need to stay with ME!!!!!  They are just so cute. Here's an updated pic of Chameleon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Chameleon is so beautiful! Do you have any plans to breed him?


----------



## smellsfishie

I would love to, if I can ever find the time! I work long hours 4 days a week (10-12hr shifts) and live far from work so I worry about feeding the babies/having enough time and energy for water changes. I would like to breed him though with either "Hot Tomale" or "Peapod" (Prob Hot Tomale) because they both have red fins. His brother, Aviator, is also more and more awesome every day and I would love to breed him with a sibling.


----------



## RayneForhest

Here's an update on my babies  
For the most part, none of the gender's have been confirmed. 


ONE









TWO










THREE










FOUR










FIVE
(this one's lovingly known as SLUG... it stays chilling on a plant leaf or hanging out at the bottom. It never gets excited about much of anything. I dont know why it falls to the side when it lays down) I can barely get a picture of it... Its always laying down or hidden.


----------



## PitGurl

@ RayneForhest- What great photos. If I had to take a guess at gender I'd say all female. The 5th's issue may be a defect with it's swimbladder. Does it swim normally? They're all beautiful, love the silver/purple color.


----------



## RayneForhest

Yeah, it swims a little vertical... but it can swim normally.


Thank you SO much for the compliments. My friend asked what their color is considered... I said Pink Champagne with black lace. (I let her know that wasnt the official color... that was just me)

What's a bit weird... at night they're black but in the day they're very light colored. My camera flash causes wash out too


----------



## copperarabian

aw they are so pretty! I need to get updated shots of my girls, but they are hard to photograph with all the algae lol


----------



## regalesse

mine too have changed so much. they are all girls i think


----------



## smellsfishie

Rayne, I noticed one and two especially have similat color pattern to chameleon. If u notice there is slightly more color on the back end of the anal fin right next to the caudal. Weird? Lol.... that can't just be coincidence.


----------



## dramaqueen

They look silver to me. Thgey're gorgeous fish!


----------



## TequilatheBetta

They're so gorgeous <3 Hope you have lots and lots of pretty bettas soon !
P.S. Do you live in Ontario? Do you think I could buy one?


----------



## RayneForhest

smellsfishie said:


> Rayne, I noticed one and two especially have similat color pattern to chameleon. If u notice there is slightly more color on the back end of the anal fin right next to the caudal. Weird? Lol.... that can't just be coincidence.


What do you mean?


----------



## shorty05

TequilatheBetta said:


> They're so gorgeous <3 Hope you have lots and lots of pretty bettas soon !
> P.S. Do you live in Ontario? Do you think I could buy one?


NIB might still be selling some
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71906&highlight=black+fire


----------



## RayneForhest

Actually, I think I got the last of them


----------



## smellsfishie

RayneForhest said:


> What do you mean?


On Chameleon there is a little bit more purplish color on the anal fin toward the caudal fin (where they touch). I noticed the same on a few of your girls.


----------



## RayneForhest

smellsfishie said:


> On Chameleon there is a little bit more purplish color on the anal fin toward the caudal fin (where they touch). I noticed the same on a few of your girls.


Sorry I didnt clarify... I mean about it being weird, and not being a coincidence.


----------



## copperarabian

*@smellfishie *
You're so lucky you ended up with 3 boys, all of mine turned out to be girls  And I adore them but it was a little dissapointed when I found out that Kamina who everyone thought was a male was actually a female.

*@rayneforhest*
Here's a couple of updated photos of my marble  My sorority tank walls have too much algae on them to get good photos of the other girls unless it's light out lol Snail does a ok job XD


----------



## smellsfishie

Copper, I thought 2 others might be male too but as time goes on I am now pretty sure they are females who are just a bit more feisty! (and one with slightly longer fins)... It's funny because initially I only wanted extra girls besides "Fuego" the male I actually "bought". But, the 2 males I got from this spawn are so cute they are hard to pass up. I thought I would sell them but... I don't think i can do it! I'm attached! 

Also, I love the marbles from this spawn. It's so funny to me how two red/black bettas have "WHITE" babies with black splotches.  I wonder how they will mature... My female Lula (an AB fish- not from the NIB spawn) was "white" (or colorless?) with black and yellow spots (like truly, polka dot type spots) and blue eyes... and over the course of a little over a month she turned almost completely BLACK... Now, the only colorless/white parts are her face, 1 spot on her back, and 3/4 of her anal fin. Everything else is dark, thick, solid black, with (get this) RED tips.. she still has blue eyes.


----------



## Nymmers

At first I thought I had 3 boys, and 3 girls. I lost 2, one jumped out of its jar, and the other one got knocked off by the dogs when were werent home. I was soooo upset. But now, because none of their fins have been growing really I think they're all female. One has an eggspot, the others do not. =D But it makes me happy, more females for my sorority! Haha.

I will definately have to put some pictures up.


----------



## shorty05

so do you guys think its safe to say all the fish that dont look like males by now are female?


----------



## copperarabian

I think so.....


----------



## copperarabian

I got a good photo of my black fire female before she got stripey because of the flash lol


----------



## vette91

are any of your fry still stripey?
I have two that haven't changed from being stripey. One has a slight swimming issue but the other is "normal"


----------



## copperarabian

Not usually, but when something scare's them they get stripes really fast. How is their tank set up? If it's a sorority maybe those two are being picked on. I use lots of floating plants and it helps with this.


----------



## vette91

they are in a sorority and as far as i can tell they aren't picked on. but i guess i can add a few floating plants. thanks


----------



## smellsfishie

Copper, that's how 2 of my girls look now too.  Dark bodies, dark red fins. One of them was stripey up to about a week ago, consistently, since moving into the sorority. But, now they are all "normal" colors.... and generally peaceful, after a big shred fest. :} but the black fires did not get shredded really... mostly just my 2 newest veil tails.


----------



## copperarabian

@smellfishie
At first two of my girls where fighting like boys O.O It was so bad I even had to take one out for a day, after that they all got a long fine XD

Here's a update on my marble girl, she started getting a lot of faint black markings on her the other day, I can't wait to see how this develops


----------



## RayneForhest

Love all the updates!!!


Still lookin' female? (bear with me.... this is my first round of fry)


----------



## copperarabian

it's hard to say, I thought Kamina was a male until recently when I put her with my sorority... she needs a new name XD She was also super aggressive when I showed her a mirror.

This is her flaring before I put her in the sorority, I totally love her, although I'm a little sad she isn't a male because I thought watching the fins growing would of been awesome XD


----------



## smellsfishie

Rayne, could be the makings of a male or just a long finned female. One of my females from the spawn is kind of long finned (fatty)

She's the black one all the way on the bottom









A closeup









And here's my marble :} Goose.










Anyone else notice how these bettas have indented foreheads? My other bettas don't have that...


----------



## vette91

smellsfishie said:


> Anyone else notice how these bettas have indented foreheads? My other bettas don't have that...


only three of mine are. but yes i did notice that. I've never had fry and I just assumed they "grew" into it.


----------



## smellsfishie

hm... yeah, my 2 black fire females have it and my marble from the spawn, but not the males...


----------



## regalesse

all of mine from the spawn are females. one of mine is still stripey but it was and still is the smallest. i love mine no two are alike. all of mine have that indention too.


----------



## copperarabian

My marble has a indented forehead lol

*@Smellfishie*
goose is really cute


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks, Copper  I wonder why the indentation?! Now I'm so curious. I have a couple VT females I got from the pet store who are smaller than these girls and do not have the indentation. My adult HMPK females do not have any indent, nor do my two males from this spawn. It makes me wonder because I was also thinking it was a thing they would "grow out of" but so far....... nope.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

As far as i can tell from the pics neither if the parents have the indent either.


----------



## RayneForhest

Well its official... all my girls are females. FOR SURE. the one I was unsure about... started spitting out TONS of eggs today. So, I gotta get a boy now


----------



## indjo

smellsfishie said:


> Thanks, Copper  I wonder why the indentation?! Now I'm so curious. I have a couple VT females I got from the pet store who are smaller than these girls and do not have the indentation. My adult HMPK females do not have any indent, nor do my two males from this spawn. It makes me wonder because *I was also thinking it was a thing they would "grow out of"* but so far....... nope.


"Indent"/spoon/dippy forehead is genetic. They will not grow out of it. You have to breed it out.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I personaly like the dip forward, I think it's cute


----------



## copperarabian

indjo said:


> "Indent"/spoon/dippy forehead is genetic. They will not grow out of it. You have to breed it out.


Cool thanks for the info


----------



## copperarabian

update of my marble


----------



## dramaqueen

He/she is turning out to be very pretty!


----------



## RayneForhest

Is that Ugly Duckling or just a look alike? I dont think she's ugly.... at all.

She's growing up so beautifully.

Well, it looks as though number ONE who I've named Tahvia is finally getting some black fire traits.

Just this past week she's started showing red that doesnt go away with typical color fluctuations. She looks BLACK most of the time. 
(the picture below doesnt show her blackness as it really is... she looks more chocolate here... and less red... BUT... her fins look SO Pretty to me) She's 'egged' twice already... and has laid LOTS of eggs both times)


----------



## dramaqueen

She's beautiful!!


----------



## copperarabian

RayneForhest said:


> Is that Ugly Duckling or just a look alike? I dont think she's ugly.... at all.
> 
> She's growing up so beautifully.
> 
> Well, it looks as though number ONE who I've named Tahvia is finally getting some black fire traits.
> 
> Just this past week she's started showing red that doesnt go away with typical color fluctuations. She looks BLACK most of the time.
> (the picture below doesnt show her blackness as it really is... she looks more chocolate here... and less red... BUT... her fins look SO Pretty to me) She's 'egged' twice already... and has laid LOTS of eggs both times)


No, she's just a look alike lol and I'm jealous of your macro lens, I need to get one XD


----------



## Kato Aaron

Mine are getting so big now. They get more beautiful day by day. All of your guys' fries do too.

Breeding stripes on Valoo









Harmony









Medli and Valoo with breeding stripes












Sephanie looking out from behind the thermometer she is resting on










These pictures have been posted in other places on the forum but they are the most recent. I have four pretty girls!


----------



## smellsfishie

hmm my females def. have more dippy indented heads than yours all do... :/


----------



## vette91

smellsfishie said:


> hmm my females def. have more dippy indented heads than yours all do... :/


 two of mine do too. But the others have grown out of it


----------



## copperarabian

here's some pics of my black coppers

I named this one Cricket, because she stole a cricket from my african butterfly and now she looks a little funny, like her gill covers are pushed out some and it also ripped open her belly, luckily she made a full recovery. I hand feed my African butterfly so this doesn't happen again.

















This Black copper has a little but of red on the anal fin, and is SUPER eggy lol

















I'll try to get good photo's of the others, they like to get stripey when I take photos lol


----------



## Creat

I love African butterfly fish XD and Im glad to hear cricket made it okay


----------



## smellsfishie

Copper, Cricket is so cute! 

And Rayne, Tahvia is... AMAZA-ZING...


----------



## Eziekel

wow! great results


----------



## smellsfishie

Aviator...  He's turning more and more black.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Wow, I can't believe how everyone's fry has developed. Thanks for keeping this thread updated.


----------



## BettaLover659

Is anyone going to breed their fry?


----------



## betta lover1507

i really want one >.< i think no more left i really will want a black fire female well color doesn't matter just gender i would love to have one i could put her with my other girls they are so cute too bad that there all gone i would love at least one {=[


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful! He looks like he has a butterfly pattern on his fins.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Wow Aviator is beautiful! You did a great job with him!

I'll be breeding Agni (M) & Sumi (F) next weekend. I'll take new pics of them then, when they are in full color


----------



## copperarabian

Aviator is so pretty  I'm still a little sad I didn't get a male lol But my girls are so insanely adorible XD


----------



## vette91

@bettalover1507, I have 6 females in a sorority and I could possibly send you one of them. Never shipped before though.

@bettalover659 I have some "plans" on breeding on of the girls I received. She is the darkest red I have. She is conditioned(along with the rest of my sorority) and is 3rd in line if the other females don't work out.


----------



## RayneForhest

*Tahvia update*

She's gotten a lot more color. She really blackens up at night, but she's so active and feisty, I cant get a lock on her with my camera lens unless I use some artificial lighting... in that case, she lightens back up.

She does get really black... but for pictures she appears chocolate/champagne


----------



## dramaqueen

She's beautiful!


----------



## RayneForhest

Thank you so much. Her tail fin extends a lot more than shown above. It still has a bit of a fold in it though. Could that be a little rose tail showing up? What would you say she is Tail wise?


----------



## Creat

I would say she is a HM female or dang close to it. She is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## PitGurl

It could be rosetail showing up. If I remember right her parents came from Aquastar 71 and many of his fish carry RT.


----------



## RayneForhest

Her tail goes 180 degrees or REAL close to it. 
She seems REALLY finny to me. 

In the picture her red looks kinda orange... but in real life, it looks a more of a true red and favors ketchup when she pales out.

I keep updating her because she's still changing a lot. 
Thanks to everyone who continues to share their updates. I LOVE this thread


----------



## betta lover1507

wow she is pretty 0.0 i wish i had a black fire

how much do you charge for total??


----------



## DarkMoon17

Wow RayneForhest, she's stunning. I would totally breed her with my boy Agni, they would make beautiful babies


----------



## dramaqueen

I want someone who is going to breed their black fires so I can get one. lol


----------



## RayneForhest

DarkMoon17 said:


> Wow Aviator is beautiful! You did a great job with him!
> 
> I'll be breeding Agni (M) & Sumi (F) next weekend. I'll take new pics of them then, when they are in full color


Did you end up breeding them?

What does Agni look like?


----------



## RayneForhest

DarkMoon17 said:


> Wow RayneForhest, she's stunning. I would totally breed her with my boy Agni, they would make beautiful babies


I would love to see her bred. The offspring would be so cute. 
I would LOVE to get my hands on a good black fire male to breed with some of my girls.


----------



## betta lover1507

dramaqueen said:


> I want someone who is going to breed their black fires so I can get one. lol


so do i ;-) i love how finny that female is that's how sapphire was {=]


----------



## DarkMoon17

RayneForhest- I did breed him once but the eggs didn't hatch so I assume they had trouble since it was their first time (and they were both a bit small). Here are some pics~excuse his little torn anal fin...


----------



## copperarabian

If you eventually get a spawn I totally want to buy a Male black fire from you


----------



## dramaqueen

Darkmoon, are your black fires from Nib Betta?


----------



## DarkMoon17

Yes they are, I have 5 females (3 black copper, 2 black fire) and Agni (male black fire), all from NIB~

I have one spawn growing up right now (2weeks old) so once I can move them out of the spawning tank and into the grow-out I'm going to try to spawn Agni again.


----------



## betta lover1507

i want one sooo bad!! >.< can't wait for them to spawn =D


----------



## DarkMoon17

haha me neither, I really want my own strain


----------



## betta lover1507

can someone tell me what luna is (sorry has nada of what were talking about):








after seeing black fire's she looked similar to them but she has blue rays on her too though


----------



## DarkMoon17

"Black Fire" is just the name that the original breeder, Aquastar71, calls his strain of black coppers with red fins. It's really just a marketing ploy to make the fish sound cool and sell fast. They are really just bicolors. Technically, your girly is a bicolor, but she is not the same as Aquastar's strain since she isn't a "black copper" with red fins. She looks like the wild type color, which is actually one of my favorites. So while I wouldn't call her a "black fire" she does have a very similar pattern and she is very pretty. She has the same color as my boy Apoc... so beautiful


----------



## copperarabian

here's a update of my marble girl. Sorry for the horrible photo.


----------



## Creat

Copperarabian: Oh wow she darkened up so fast and she is gorgeous it looks like she is wearing a little black gown.


----------



## dramaqueen

Creat said:


> Copperarabian: Oh wow she darkened up so fast and she is gorgeous it looks like she is wearing a little black gown.


 
Yeah, she' beautiful. I'd love to have a black fire or a copper.


----------



## betta lover1507

she is purdy :3

dark moon he has doggy eyes it is soo cute X33 i wanna (i want to many betta's XP)

p.s. can someone tell me if she is a VT or a comb tail, she has little spikes growing in her fins but not long, and she is huge!, she used to be my smallest XP
i think she is a PK or maybe because how big she is, i wanna breed her but all of my males are small to her


----------



## smellsfishie

Copper, I swear, my Goose looks just like that one now... black body, peach face. Which is funny because it also resembles one of my females I got directly from aquastar71, who is black bodied with a peach face...


----------



## betta lover1507

lol XP love to see pics smellfishie


----------



## betta lover1507

DarkMoon17 said:


> "Black Fire" is just the name that the original breeder, Aquastar71, calls his strain of black coppers with red fins. It's really just a marketing ploy to make the fish sound cool and sell fast. They are really just bicolors. Technically, your girly is a bicolor, but she is not the same as Aquastar's strain since she isn't a "black copper" with red fins. She looks like the wild type color, which is actually one of my favorites. So while I wouldn't call her a "black fire" she does have a very similar pattern and she is very pretty. She has the same color as my boy Apoc... so beautiful


actually she has red fins, with like a solid black colored body, she has blue rays, and blue shine on her back. she is really BIG :shock:. i think she is a comb tail, since her tips of ALL her fins have spikes but there not very long


----------



## smellsfishie

I don't really have great pics of mine, but here are 2. The pale faced one is goose, and the mostly black one is fatty.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















The black male is Aviator. He lost his butterfly pattern and is now completely black...! With some purple! He's so awesome! I <3 him!


----------



## dramaqueen

Aviator is absolutely stunning.


----------



## JAB91

I agree with dramaqueen. He is amazing,love the splash of purple


----------



## alysalouise

smellsfishie said:


> I don't really have great pics of mine, but here are 2. The pale faced one is goose, and the mostly black one is fatty.


 
I love how they all are like "OOOOO the hand!"
Lol 
Very pretty


----------



## copperarabian

@Smellfishie
Aviator is so pretty, and goose really did get dark O.O

Here's Kamina, who I thought was a male lol She has the longest fins out of all my girls. Her fins are a little torn up in this pic.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I can't get over the name Kamina! Lol! (is swear word in Hindi) But she's so beautiful copper! The highlights in her tail make me go like this: @[email protected]


----------



## vette91

does anybodies babies still have an indented forehead? I have on black fire baby who still does. But Kamina looks just like one of my girls


----------



## regalesse

my three girls do.


----------



## smellsfishie

Two of my females have strong indents, goose is slightly indented, fatty does not look indente, and none of my boys are indented.


----------



## Mohan85

beautiful pair! can't wait to see what they look like! what floating plant is that you got in there with them?


----------



## dramaqueen

omg, a swear word in Hindi! lol lol


----------



## Bambi

Kamina is beautiful. 

I wish i had joined months ago so could have had a shot at some of these as babies. xD Might have gone another rout breeding wise then working on what i am.


----------



## copperarabian

The indented forehead won't go away. someone said that earlier in this thread, but I forgot who...

I'll try to get more photo's of my girls  They don't run away from my camera, but they get stripey when they see a giant eye/lense staring at them


----------



## vette91

copperarabian said:


> The indented forehead won't go away. someone said that earlier in this thread, but I forgot who...
> 
> I'll try to get more photo's of my girls  They don't run away from my camera, but they get stripey when they see a giant eye/lense staring at them


I for some reason thought they said that they would grow out of it, but I guess its wouldn't grow out of it. Thanks though


----------



## betta lover1507

i would ove to see your fishies =33


----------



## smellsfishie

Hey guys. Do any of your fish from this spawn change color? i have 2 females who get these weird white patches on their bodies, randomly. They seem perfectly healthy. It is not a white film. It is not fungus. Their actual body gets a white patch, and it eventually goes away. it is really freaking me out! None of my males do it, nor do 2 of my other females from this spawn. It is the 2 with the most indented foreheads who do this... :/ Anybody?


----------



## mernincrazy8525

are they marbling?


----------



## vette91

I just wanted to post that i have spawned one of my females. She did great  But the male ended up eating the males. They are both being reconditioned to be spawned again within the next couples weeks!


----------



## hedgehog

wait do you mean the male ate the eggs? that makes for a much less gruesome story than the male ate all the males lol.


----------



## vette91

yes ate all the eggs haha sorry, Thats the second time i made the mistake. I did that in my Spawn log too lol


----------



## smellsfishie

congrats vette! Nope my females are not marbling. It looks almost like the scales came off or something but then they always come back. None of my other fish do this.


----------



## shadow123

wow they look amazing, so beautiful. when they get bigger they are going to look beautiful


----------



## CalvinWill

Do you have any Black Fire females still? I have a project starting the first of the year and want one of these girls. 

Got any pretty girls left?


----------

